# 2011 Rendy Auction items needed



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Time for the 2010 Rendy silent auction is approaching fast. This is NAPgA's main fundraiser for the year. You can bring or send any items that you do not need anymore. If you can not atted you can still help by going to your local goat/farm store or any store and ask for items to donate for the auction and send them. We need more items like Camping, Outdoor, craft ect., they do not need to be goat related. Northwest Packgoat Supply will have items there and will be things from Alternative livestock as well. Lets support those who support NAPgA. send items to Kent Daniels 2330 East 300 North, St Anthony, Idaho 83445 If you can let me know if you are sending something so I can track it.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

carolyn. Jennifer And i are in for a one year subscription to goat tracks


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, thank you!!


----------



## kentd71 (Dec 13, 2008)

There is still time to make a donation for the auction. This is our only fund raiser for the year. Anything and everything can be sold. 
Some of the items we have items are: Jeffers Livestock (gift cert), Get Your Goat gear (Targhee Saddle & pad), Valley Vet(several items), Alternative Livestock (Lead ropes), Pacific Pack Goats (several items), and Northwest Pack Goats (several items)

Many Individuals have donated other items: goat coats, knitted items, Made in Oregon basket, Eddie Bauer medium/large dog backpack, small bird houses, Goat and farm pencils and note pads. Goat Tracks Magizine sub for 1 year. This is not a complete list.
At this time there should be at least 1 buckling up for auction and a few other goats for sale.
Come, have fun and bid on some great items.
Thanks Kent Daniels

Send items to:
Terri Summerfield
NAPgA auction
147 Wilson Creek Rd
Weippe, ID 83553


----------

